
Show HN: GitSpo – Monitoring and Analytics for Open-Source Projects - gajus
http://gitspo.com/
======
gajus
I have published it on ProductHunt this morning where I shared more background
about the project:

This is my favourite side project. I have built it so that I would know when
people are talking about my projects and in what contexts my projects are
being mentioned. The goal is to measure what impact social mentions have to
product adoption and to create opportunities for developers to engage their
communities outside of GitHub.

Currently GitSpo aggregates data from 10 different websites, including dev.to,
GitHub, Gitter, Hacker News, Hashnode, Medium, Reddit, Stack Exchange, Stack
Overflow and Twitter. In total I caught 800k+ project mentions. This excludes
bot activity (I detect and filter our CI and similar bots) and repeat/ near
duplicate mentions.

I am yet to figure out how to monetize GitSpo. In theory, the underlying tech
would allow a pivot to a Medium.com-like company. I thought of creating a tool
for recruiters to identify the rising talent. Maybe even automatically
suggesting improvements to developer LinkedIn profiles based on their
activity. Perhaps generating impact reports for companies that invest into
Open-Source. With a bit of luck and time a problem worth solving will come to
me. :-)

Viewing my own project mentions is great. Though my favourite feature has
become the trending project list,
[https://gitspo.com/trending](https://gitspo.com/trending). I have stumbled
upon some very cool tech this way in the past couple of months, and seeing the
comments on social media about those projects allowed me to form an informed
opinion about the potential use cases.

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/gitspo-3#comment-976111](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/gitspo-3#comment-976111)

------
adeveloper870
I think your product is a good idea, but I received an email from you (to my
personal email) without having signed up for your service. I do not know where
you found my email, but I would like to be in control who I share my email
address to.

Can you please take me off your list and if in the future I decide to use your
service, I would happily sign up to.

------
kiwicopple
This seems pretty cool. I logged in and it immediately showed some of the
personal mentions. Is there any way to link it to one of my github orgs
instead of my personal?

------
addcn
I’d love to try this and give you more feedback but I’m getting 404 trying to
install the GitHub app.

~~~
gajus
Please give a try again. Some users reported the same issue. It has been fixed
since.

